# decapeptyl still having af



## KITKATKP (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, i currently undergoing a 6 months course of decapeptyl, I have just had my fourth injection,  I was advised that if a continued to have a period to let my consultant know.

i contacted my consultant and she just basically said that she has never had anyone still have their period and that its a mystery,

she just advised to continue with the course of treatment

i am slightly concerned as i do get horrible side affects from these injections, which i dont mind if its working, i suffer from severe endometriosis and still get significant pain.

my question is why should i continue with these injections if they are not working and why isnt my consultant bothered that i am still having af

as i only have one ivf which is funded via nhs, if the drugs arent working then when im going through ivf this may mean that the other drugs dont work and that may lead to the ivf failing.

i would have thought they would at least do some investigations just to identify why i am still having af.

anyway your advise is appreciated, if you could advise me what to ask my consultant next time and also whether i should be worried.

thanks again for your help it is appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not my area of expertise so not able to give much advise over and above what the license for the product says. It advises to inform consultant if bleeding still occurs and to get oestradiol levels checked. I'm assuming this hasn't been done then by your clinic? Is the bleeding still as heavy as it usually is or has the decapeptyl caused it to change at all?


I can understand why you would be concerned about this affecting IVF. Are you being treated by the same consultant? I would speak to your IVF specialist about this for further advise.


----------



## KITKATKP (Jan 5, 2012)

hi, thanks for your reply,

yes it is quite heavy although a bit lighter than it usually is, still get all the associated pain and generally feel quite ill,

once ive completed the course (6 months) i think they will refer me back for ivf, do you think it would be better to let my ivf consultant know rather than my hospital one who doesnt seem at all bothered.

am just frustrated because i get a load of horrible side affects and its tough coping but i dont mind if they are working, if they arent then i dont see the point in carrying on with something that makes me feel so ill


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you're getting all the side effects with the bleeding on top    Definitely do speak with your IVF consultant about the issues you are having with the decapeptyl, they will need to know how your body is responding to enable them to put a plan in place for your upcoming cycle.


Maz x


----------

